# If you're 30 or older.



## Axelfox (Dec 25, 2009)

Just a little fun to lighten the mood.......... 



When I was a kid, adults used to bore me to tears with their tedious diatribes about how hard things were. When they were growing up; what with walking twenty-five miles to school every morning.... Uphill... Barefoot... BOTH waysâ€¦ Yadda, yadda, yadda 

And I remember promising myself that when I grew up, there was no way in hell I was going to lay a bunch of crap like that on my kids about how hard I had it and how easy they've got it! 
But now that I'm over the ripe old age of thirty, I can't help but look around and notice the youth of today. You've got it so easy! I mean, compared to my childhood, you live in a damn Utopia! 
And I hate to say it, but you kids today, you don't know how good you've got it! 

I mean, when I was a kid we didn't have the Internet. If we wanted to know something, we had to go to the damn library and look it up ourselves, in the card catalogue!! 

There was no email!! We had to actually write somebody a letter - with a pen! 
Then you had to walk all the way across the street and put it in the mailbox, and it would take like a week to get there! Stamps were 10 cents! 

Child Protective Services didn't care if our parents beat us. As a matter of fact, the parents of all my friends also had permission to kick our ass! Nowhere was safe! 

There were no MP3's or Napsters! If you wanted to steal music, you had to hitchhike to the record store and shoplift it yourself! 

Or you had to wait around all day to tape it off the radio, and the DJ would usually talk over the beginning and **** it all up! There were no CD players! We had tape decks in our car. We'd play our favorite tape and "eject" it when finished, and the tape would come undone..Cause-that's how we rolled, dig? 

We didn't have fancy crap like Call Waiting! If you were on the phone and somebody else called, they got a busy signal, that's it! 

There weren't any freakin' cell phones either. If you left the house, you just didn't make a damn call or receive one. You actually had to be out of touch with your "friends". OH MY GOD !!! Think of the horror.. And then there's TEXTING. yeah, right. You kids have no idea how annoying you are. 

And we didn't have fancy Caller ID either! When the phone rang, you had no idea who it was! It could be your school, your mom, your boss, your bookie, a collections agent, you just didn't know!!! You had to pick it up and take your chances, mister! 

We didn't have any fancy Sony Playstation video games with high-resolution 3-D graphics! We had the Atari 2600! With games like 'Space Invaders' and 'Asteroids'. Your guy was a little square! You actually had to use your imagination!! And there were no multiple levels or screens, it was just one screen... Forever! And you could never win. The game just kept getting harder and harder and faster and faster until you died! Just like LIFE! 

You had to use a little book called a TV Guide to find out what was on! You were screwed when it came to channel surfing! You had to get off your ass and walk over to the TV to change the channel! NO REMOTES!!! 

There was no Cartoon Network either! You could only get cartoons on Saturday Morning. Do you hear what I'm saying? We had to wait ALL WEEK for cartoons, you spoiled little rat-faces!

And we didn't have microwaves. If we wanted to heat something up, we had to use the stove! Imagine that! 

That's exactly what I'm talking about! You kids today have got it too easy. You're spoiled. You guys wouldn't have lasted five minutes back in 1980 or before!

Regards,
The Over 30 Crowd


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*

im 12 and what is this


----------



## nrr (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*

I'm 22, and everything but the following pretty much struck true. 



Axelfox said:


> There weren't any freakin' cell phones either. If you left the house, you just didn't make a damn call or receive one. You actually had to be out of touch with your "friends". OH MY GOD !!! Think of the horror.. And then there's TEXTING. yeah, right. You kids have no idea how annoying you are.



I built radios to talk to people afar.  Sure, they required motorcycle batteries to have anything worth of a range, but the point is that they worked, and I could carry them with me.  Fuck telephones.

Oh, and I used Bell 103 modulation to send data over the air.  300 baud, man.  Good times.



			
				Axelfox said:
			
		

> We didn't have any fancy Sony Playstation video games with high-resolution 3-D graphics! We had the Atari 2600! With games like 'Space Invaders' and 'Asteroids'. Your guy was a little square! You actually had to use your imagination!! And there were no multiple levels or screens, it was just one screen... Forever! And you could never win. The game just kept getting harder and harder and faster and faster until you died! Just like LIFE!



In my day, we played interactive fiction games, and we fucking liked it.  It made use of the best graphics hardware available, but it was also cheap and didn't require an expensive computer.

You are likely to be eaten by a grue.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*

I thought OP was like 17.


----------



## Aden (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*

If you're 30 or older and are registered on these forums, chances are you can't type very well.


----------



## Axelfox (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*



The Drunken Ace said:


> I thought OP was like 17.



I am 32,and i can also upload my birth certificate to prove it.


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*

I don't even use these things except for the good games, email, and the microwave.


----------



## Aden (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*



Aden said:


> If you're 30 or older and are registered on these forums, chances are you can't type very well.





Axelfox said:


> I am 32,and i can also upload my birth certificate to prove it.



Hmmmmm


----------



## Lobar (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*

Cool story gramps


----------



## Thatch (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*



Axelfox said:


> I mean, when I was a kid we didn't have the Internet. If we wanted to know something, we had to go to the damn library and look it up ourselves, in the card catalogue!!
> 
> *How often did you actualy do that? When did someone else then the class nerd actually do something that required that reasearch? Kids fail as doing it even with the internet.*
> 
> ...



Dude, I'm over a decade younger, yet I can relate to most of it. You really aren't that old. Wait another 10-15 years.


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*

I'm 26 and i was born in 1983 so i was quite greatful for things back in the 80's like for example i actually was glad to actually see cartoons evry saturdays. since it's a reward for being in school five days a week.

Though i really hate cell phones and texting cause far too many people in high school even abused that.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*



Axelfox said:


> We didn't have any fancy Sony Playstation video games with high-resolution 3-D graphics! We had the Atari 2600! With games like 'Space Invaders' and 'Asteroids'. Your guy was a little square! You actually had to use your imagination!! And there were no multiple levels or screens, it was just one screen... Forever! And you could never win. The game just kept getting harder and harder and faster and faster until you died! Just like LIFE!



Good times. :3 Loved playing the Atari 2600. Keystone Koppers, Asteroid, Missile Command, Sneak N' Peek, River Raid, hell I even loved E.T. and Pac-Man(hey, I was only about 6 then!).


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*

intelivision. 
I'm 22 and I agree with what the OP is saying.
Back in the days of VCRs, casset tapes, and typewriters. 
I have a shirt with 3 of the packman ghosts on it and none of these children know what they are. I know a few children that don't even know what an Atari2600, sega Saturn/dreamcast..., intellivision, or typewrier is. 

Now everyone flips out if they can't contact you for more than ten seconds. We have Internet on our phones and everything is much more complicated.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*

I still lived like that only about 4 or 5 years ago, and still partially do.

Except for walking 25 miles to school, it was only 1.5 miles and I had shoes.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*

Thirty years old? Prime of your life. Go out there and be somebody.






Also, I don't really understand when someone tells another about the trials and tribulations about the past. We have technology for a reason (i.e. it's driven by necessity and laziness). It doesn't make any sense to inform someone of what it was like twenty, thirty years ago unless they are in some form of history class. Young adults are going to be oblivious to that type of thing. It sort of follows from the definition of "young".


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*



Axelfox said:


> You guys wouldn't have lasted five minutes back in 1980 or before!


we would because if we were born back then we would live the same life as you did


----------



## Ratte (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*

You're 32 and don't know when to use "you're" or "your"?  :[


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*



Ratte said:


> You're 32 and don't know when to use "you're" or "your"?  :[



Not many Americans do, sadly. To/too, your/you're, etc. They sadly forget fourth grade English...


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*



Ty Vulpine said:


> Not many Americans do, sadly. To/too, your/you're, etc. They sadly forget fourth grade English...



or they are TOO stupid TO know. YOU'RE right, have YOUR self a happy holiday.


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*

For those who love music, the internet age is a real blessing. I remember trying to track down a track I liked, only to be told that it was deleted. Chart music only had a short 'availability' time and then it was deleted from the lists. Albums were MORE expensive than they are now (in exact price), yet the money was worth more, so you ended up paying probably twice whet you do now. That hurt.

YouTube has made it possible to see groups playing their tracks (in the 80's) that I was unable to see then. Want to see/hear them again? Just press replay. 

I don't miss sitting in front of my ghetto blaster with my finger on the pause button, my C90 tape running out halfway through the track and then the DJ waffling over the end when I did get a tape loaded.

The sound of chewing tapes is another thing I dont miss.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*



Naughtypaws said:


> For those who love music, the internet age is a real blessing. I remember trying to track down a track I liked, only to be told that it was deleted. Chart music only had a short 'availability' time and then it was deleted from the lists. Albums were MORE expensive than they are now (in exact price), yet the money was worth more, so you ended up paying probably twice whet you do now. That hurt.
> 
> YouTube has made it possible to see groups playing their tracks (in the 80's) that I was unable to see then. Want to see/hear them again? Just press replay.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the hiss or how you could overplay a tape, or when it jammed and tangled itself up in the player.


----------



## Ben (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*



Ratte said:


> You're 32 and don't know when to use "you're" or "your"?  :[



He also uses Second Life as his primary social network. Color me frightened. :c


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*



Axelfox said:


> I mean, when I was a kid we didn't have the Internet. If we wanted to know something, we had to go to the damn library and look it up ourselves, in the card catalogue!!



And you had to hope that the book was actually in the right spot and wasn't already checked out.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*

Our school had some kick-ass BBC Micros

They were the most awesome thing in the world, ever


----------



## Ratte (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*



Ty Vulpine said:


> Not many Americans do, sadly. To/too, your/you're, etc. They sadly forget fourth grade English...



And I thought my English skills were terrible...



Ben said:


> He also uses Second Life as his primary social network. Color me frightened. :c



:c


----------



## Obsidian Wolfess (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm 20 and I have to admit, I'm not very fond of texting.

I don't have a problem with the idea of texting, but I have a problem with the timing.

IMO, nothing is more rude than being in a college lecture and getting distracted by some douche who is texting next to me. You're in college. You have the CHOICE of whether or not you attend class. If you aren't even going to pay attention to the professor, why are you there? You can survive for an hour without your cell phone.

Unless someone is dieing, I really don't think whatever someone is trying to tell you is all that important. Becky got drunk last night and threw up on Ben's shoes. Whatever. :|


----------



## akito (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm 27 , thunder cats ,HE MAN ,  beavis and butthead , NES. metroid , river city ransom, final fantasy 1 , exe. PAGERS HAHAHA  ahh back in the day lol . I only had to walk 3 miles to school  You kids don't know what real work is , I am a small business owner ( landscaping ) and work a full time job as a mechanic . You kids have it all , but I can't say much I spoil my son just as much as the next guy , just so he diden't have to grow up like I did ( with nothing ) . Dont get me wrong I still make him learn the hard way , it's not like hey dont stick that fork in the outlet it's more like shit let him do it now he will know not to try that shit again ..... As for the cell phones , I run my entire business off mine I dont have much choice .


----------



## Thatch (Dec 25, 2009)

akito said:


> You kids don't know what real work is . You kids have it all



Ah, the joy of generalising. I guess there wasn't such a thing as a spoiled kid in your times, eh gramps?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2009)

... im a Gnome....im like 573 years old....
......
o_o


----------



## jcfynx (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*



Ty Vulpine said:


> Not many Americans do, sadly. To/too, your/you're, etc. They sadly forget fourth grade English...



I believe its spelled "forth..."


----------



## Zerig (Dec 25, 2009)

Does the retirement home know that you are on a computer?

I still got my ass beat as a kid, and I'm only 15


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 25, 2009)

I got about six years on you, kid, and I really do wish we had half the stuff we have today when I was growing up.

I remember learning how to use the card catalog to find books, and I thought microfische was the future of library storage, but I was just a kid back then.  When the libraries got dumb terminals hooked into mainframes (actual green-screen terminals, probably connecting to Unix or VAX/VMS servers but I didn't know the difference at the time), I learned how to find out which libraries had copies of which books on the shelf and which had copies checked out.

I lived close enough to nearly every school I went to that I could walk to/from school and have a real chance of beating the bus.

I remember cartoons after school as well as on Saturday mornings.  Sunday mornings were the worst because there was literally nothing on TV except televangelist and other Christian TV shows.  (Before my parents got cable, "Superbook" was the only show that had any entertainment value at all, and even then it wasn't much.  Doesn't even hold a candle to Veggie Tales.)  Sunday afternoons weren't much better.

I remember MTV when it was nothing but music television, and I remember what seemed like every adult I knew being scared I'd hurt myself playing the guitar on my MTV.



Aden said:


> If you're 30 or older and are registered on these forums, chances are you can't type very well.



There are exceptions.  Some of us can actually produce posts that are at least half thought out and syntactically and gramatically correct enough to pass an English class.



Axelfox said:


> I am 32,and i can also upload my birth certificate to prove it.



I'd suggest you don't.  Not anywhere on the 'Net.  Not even for a government site.



jcfynx said:


> I believe its spelled "forth..."



Not in that context.  It's an ordinal number, not an adverb meaning ahead, so it is correctly spelled as "fourth" with a U.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*



Aden said:


> If you're 30 or older and are registered on these forums, chances are you can't type very well.


WTF?  What does my typing skills have to do with my age?

I;m 36 and i;ve ben usinG a COMPUETR since I was 1) cammit1


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*



Telnac said:


> WTF?  What does my typing skills have to do with my age?
> 
> I;m 36 and i;ve ben usinG a COMPUETR since I was 1) cammit1



lol


----------



## Isen (Dec 26, 2009)

Stop emailing me, grandma.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*



Axelfox said:


> I am 32,and i can also upload my birth certificate to prove it.


 It was a crack at your observation skills and how you act online. Genetic age aside.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Dec 26, 2009)

I love watching younger people during a prolonged power outage. After five or so hours their phone dies, by the second day their DS dies. Then they are screwed. 
I know how to call my friends using a phone that doesn't have touch tone. 

Bonus points to any child that can name the device I'm talking about.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*



jcfynx said:


> I believe its spelled "forth..."



No, "forth" means "ahead", as in "go forth and win this battle!".


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 26, 2009)

Back in my day, we went outside because we couldn't afford a fucking NES.  :V


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 26, 2009)

I kinda want to respond to all of that, but.. I'll spare people another wall of text.

I'm 19 and I still remember most of that shit. The cassette tapes, the no cell phones or internet. 
(Maybe just because we were poor?) The social services not giving a shit. Hell,
my babysitters were allowed to beat me, and they did! And game stations? No way. 
The most I remember is playing simant on my uncles system thing when I was little.

I played with cardboard boxes. :< Partly for fun.

Hell, our phone was a rotary dial for a long ass time.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 26, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> I kinda want to respond to all of that, but.. I'll spare people another wall of text.
> 
> I'm 19 and I still remember most of that shit. The cassette tapes, the no cell phones or internet. (Maybe just because we were poor?) The social services not giving a shit. Hell,
> my babysitters were allowed to beat me, and they did! And game stations? No way.
> ...


 Fuck yeah, simant :3


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 26, 2009)

Axelfox said:


> You had to get off your ass and walk over to the TV to change the channel! NO REMOTES!!!


 
Actually, in the late 70's TV remotes were becoming pretty common.  You just had a shitty TV.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 26, 2009)

My VCR had a remote control with a long wire you had to plug in, and a strange pop-up loading method.

I think it was this one. Those tuning wheel thingys at the bottom were a pain in the arse >:[


----------



## Fokkewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

Lol, you europe-american spoiled ppl! I'll definitely have something to tell my children when I'm thirty (Or when I have them). Back in nineties.

Cartoons only on saturdays and you're complaining? Electricity ten hours a a day if you're lucky. No fucking gas. Only a small propane tank that had to be refilled every week. No hot water. No central heating. A fucking pickled gunman packed with firearms and grenades entering a subway train and proceeding to the pilot to show him "where to drive the train"... No joke, Civil war of the nineties.

 Nowadays - an ignorant president motherfucker spoiling relations with Russia before his leave. The fucking moron blowing up a memorial to the three hundred thousands of Georgians, Armenians and Russians who sacrificed their life for their country to build a fucking new Parliament Building...


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 26, 2009)

You're officially a hypocrite...

And also, over 30's club... what were you thinking?


----------



## Telnac (Dec 26, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Actually, in the late 70's TV remotes were becoming pretty common.  You just had a shitty TV.


Or a shitty remote.  After my dad threw the thing at me a dozen or so times, it broke.  Jeez, what a cheap ass thing.

I wish I was joking about the throwing the throwing part.


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 26, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Or a shitty remote. After my dad threw the thing at me a dozen or so times, it broke. Jeez, what a cheap ass thing.
> 
> I wish I was joking about the throwing the throwing part.


 
Ultrasonic remote perchance?


----------



## Ben (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*



Ty Vulpine said:


> No, "forth" means "ahead", as in "go forth and win this battle!".



Although I know JC is a huge jokester, I suspect he was thinking of how "forty" is spelled when he said that. Who knows. \ :V /


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 26, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> My VCR had a remote control with a long wire you had to plug in, and a strange pop-up loading method.
> 
> I think it was this one. Those tuning wheel thingys at the bottom were a pain in the arse >:[



I had a VCR just like that too! I wanted to keep it but my brother broke it. I still have bits of it in a box.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 26, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> My VCR had a remote control with a long wire you had to plug in, and a strange pop-up loading method.
> 
> I think it was this one. Those tuning wheel thingys at the bottom were a pain in the arse >:[



Top-loading Beta, oh yeah!  My family had that VCR when I was a kid.

And the Christmas my family got us an Atari 2600 was the time no one could leave it alone.

I also remember the quarter muncher arcades.


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Dec 26, 2009)

Guess what? These things are now available to you so why not enjoy them now instead of bitching.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 26, 2009)

BigPuppy_Stuart said:


> Guess what? These things are now available to you so why not enjoy them now instead of bitching.



It's more like we didn't have them back 20-30 years ago, and WE GOT ALONG JUST FINE WITHOUT THEM. If technology suddenly disappeared, I wonder how many people would simply be unable to survive?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> It's more like we didn't have them back 20-30 years ago, and WE GOT ALONG JUST FINE WITHOUT THEM. If technology suddenly disappeared, I wonder how many people would simply be unable to survive?



Depends what you like to call "technology".


----------



## Nargle (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm only 18, and I had to deal with many of the things the OP described durning my childhood. I got my first real cellphone last June =P


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 26, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Depends what you like to call "technology".



I mean if like electricity/water/gas were sabotaged or whatever and unavailable for an indefinite period of time. No cell phones, no computers, no TVs, no cars, etc. No way to contact your family/friends unless you actually WALKED to their place and saw them face-to-face.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I mean if like electricity/water/gas were sabotaged or whatever and unavailable for an indefinite period of time. No cell phones, no computers, no TVs, no cars, etc. No way to contact your family/friends unless you actually WALKED to their place and saw them face-to-face.



People are lazy bastards, but they adapt pretty fast. We'd be dissatisfied with life at that point, but alive.


----------



## Axelfox (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*



The Drunken Ace said:


> It was a crack at your observation skills and how you act online. Genetic age aside.



Well i'm somewhat of a aspie.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*



Axelfox said:


> Well i'm somewhat of a aspie.



bahahaha wow

didn't see this one coming


----------



## Ben (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*



Axelfox said:


> Well i'm somewhat of a aspie.



Somehow, this is not surprising in the least.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh man I'd love some ass burgers right now


----------



## Aden (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*



Axelfox said:


> Well i'm somewhat of a aspie.



This just in: assburger's physically prevents you from capitalizing "I'm" and using "an" before a noun starting with a vowel.

What an odd condition.


----------



## Axelfox (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*



Aden said:


> This just in: assburger's physically prevents you from capitalizing "I'm" and using "an" before a noun starting with a vowel.
> 
> What an odd condition.



Stop being a grammar nazi.


----------



## Ben (Dec 26, 2009)

I still find it incredibly depressing that you're 32. Jesus christ, some people just aren't brought up properly.


----------



## Aden (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*



Axelfox said:


> Stop being a grammar nazi.



Never.


----------



## Whiskers_kitty (Dec 27, 2009)

There was no Cartoon Network either





Axelfox said:


> Just a little fun to lighten the mood..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PheonixStar (Dec 27, 2009)

Oddly enough, I find myself kind of seeing it that way only rarely, but the other way around a LOT.

Kids these days are going to miss out on so much.

Remember riding on the back of a pickup truck, dangling your feet off the back, wind in your hair, laughing and horseplaying? Never going to experience that.

Remember spending all hours after homework was done until the sun went down, hanging out with your friends outside? Parents all knew each other and kept track of the kids, you came and went in each others' houses and pretty much got fed wherever you ended up when hungry time came. It was just running around playing, no texting or parental obsession over kidnapping. Most kids these days won't ever really experience the outdoors and each others' homes that way.

Remember years and years spent both arguing and laughing around the dinner table and the post-dinner cleanup? Most kids won't even understand why that was some of the best of times.

Remember how getting candy in your stockings was AWESOME and exciting, because you weren't pigging out on candy all year round? Not anymore, most kids these days would be pissed to get candy rather than an Ipod in their stockings-- candy is so very every day,  you know. And anything less than hundreds of dollars in their stockings and they become depressed to suicide (give me a fucking break).

Remember how it felt to all sit around outside, under the stars, with the tape player in your car playing melodies, and you could talk uninterrupted for hours and hours? Now, most kids can't go a half hour without numerous texts or phone calls. Focus is a thing of the past.

Remember how awesome it was to climb on top of the monkey bars and taunt others to come after you? Kids now aren't allowed to have monkey bars like we had as kids, and what they do get, they're not allowed to climb. Because surely, a POTENTIAL broken limb must be tantamount to death, you know.

Remember going out and just getting on your bike and riding off? No pads all over your body like you're going to pro football practice, just hopping on and off you go? Thing of the past for most kids.

Remember when parents made it really clear what was right and wrong, and if you did right you were left alone, and if you screwed up, you got a swat on the ass? It was simple and effective. Nowdays, it's all lovey dovey parenting where even doing something wrong gets you coddled like a piece of prized silk. Kids are confused and act like little assholes, but yet our parents were such monsters for making it completely clear what was right and what wasn't. I guess they should have patted us on the head and called us Sweet Petunia when we kicked our siblings. That clearly works out good for the little shitheads these days. But don't worry, Little Johnnie, everyone else hates you, yes, but mommy loves you! 

Remember what it was like to get to run around outside for hours, even if it was cold, and your parents actually figured you had the intelligence god gave a gnat, and would come inside when you couldn't stand it anymore? And you actually wanted to go inside when you got too cold, because you'd get that most rare of things, hot chocolate? Kids these days don't seem to understand the concept of something being special and rare, unless it's something their parents simply cannot afford. 

I dunno, I could go on for hours with the little things that kids don't get anymore that seem to them to be utterly worthless. Because they simply won't ever understand what it was like to get a few dollars in their Christmas card and be grateful... instead of being pissed the times they DON'T get it-- like it's their due.

Seems to me that these days, kids take the whole world for granted. Like it's all owed to them. They don't even know what it feels like to be pleasantly surprised by something that isn't a common experience. There's an inherent sense of entitlement and demand that would have been smacked right off of us when we were kids. Getting cool things meant something besides, "About fucking time, mom/dad."


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 27, 2009)

.....If your 30 or over WELCOME TO THE SILVER FOX!


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 27, 2009)

OP, you're way more than "somewhat of an aspie".  You're more like "completely autistic". 


Seriously, you're 32 and the seemingly biggest thing in your life is an online chatroom where people typefuck each other?


Axel, do you at least have a job or your own place?


----------



## Whiskers_kitty (Dec 27, 2009)

PheonixStar said:


> Oddly enough, I find myself kind of seeing it that way only rarely, but the other way around a LOT.
> 
> Kids these days are going to miss out on so much.
> 
> ...



All this sounds fermiller im 17 [once again]

I think all this stuff revolves around how your pairents raise you..

like really,

I god Candy and walnuts and oranges in my stalking.. 
and a stuffed animal [a sheep this year]

I don't have an ipod nor do i ever exspect my pairents to hash out that kind of money for something so useless when you can just go buy CD's and it would have more value.


so  I think it all has to do with pairents these days

and as we speek my 7 year old and 5 year old sissters are outside riding there bikes with the kid from across the street and its like 50 outside


----------



## Thatch (Dec 27, 2009)

Whiskers_kitty said:


> All this sounds fermiller im 17


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 28, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> It's more like we didn't have them back 20-30 years ago, and WE GOT ALONG JUST FINE WITHOUT THEM. If technology suddenly disappeared, I wonder how many people would simply be unable to survive?


 
We didn't have SecondLife back then but I'm pretty sure he'd shrivel up and die if he didn't have it now.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 28, 2009)

It only seems like our generation has it easy until you think of the generation before yours and you realize that you had it easy too.

EDIT: Not to say that I won't bitch and moan at my kids about how we didn't have androids that followed us around.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 28, 2009)

anyone notice the first post of this thread is pretty much plagiarism

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tC-VHL5w24o


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 28, 2009)

lol old people, at least you had a choice to go to college or not and still could make some good money :V


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 28, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lol old people, at least you had a choice to go to college or not and still could make some good money :V



A lot went into the military. Of course, back 20+ years ago, being in the military was something to be proud of. To be in the US military was to be a part of the greatest military in the world. Nowadays, the US military seems to be "Let's fight until it gets too tough, then we'll quit!" type of military. So unlike the US military in WWI and WWII...


----------



## Rhyolite (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: If your 30 or older.*



LizardKing said:


> Our school had some kick-ass BBC Micros
> 
> They were the most awesome thing in the world, ever



I remember the BBC micros, though they didn't have them when I went to school it was only in college that they had them. some fancy gadgets called mouses too, damn, so much tech!
Back then the best way to get information instantly was pressing the teletext  button on the telly, and there was Prestel, much like the web, but that ran from the 70s to the 90s.
Did you know that in 1984 the Duke of Edinburgh's Prestel inbox was hacked and that led to the computer misuse act?

Also, people were shopping online in 1979... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prestel


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 28, 2009)

From where I'm standing, it's not even an opinion or an observation, it's all but an objective fact that the older parents are without a leg to stand on in trying to rationalize away their implicitness in everything fucked up about the current crop of youth. They call us "millennials" (anyone born between iirc something like 1980 and 1990) perpetually adolescent, among other things. Okay. And how mature were they when they were raising us? They effectively put the burden of raising us on a state that told them (and had most of them convinced) it knew better than they, and then said state dropped the ball part way through. Partly because it couldn't engineer a new breed of humans any better than the communists and nazis before them, partly because our parents were dropping their own ball (read: the job market, credit and housing) and dumping that additional burden on the government, and partly because the truth is, those self-appointed "leaders" have, at best, a marginally superior attention span to us/our parents.

Two things you never want to have happen with a culture have happened to ours at practically the exact same time. Our parents date with with reality has shown up (way later than it should've, but quite fashionably late), and _our_ date with this destiny and privilege some of us have been getting guilt tripped about since we were fucking *toddlers* has stood us up.

Open your fucking eyes! Some of us were supplementing our parents' income off our own backs since we were legally old enough to work! There hasn't been any sort of generational monoculture for a long, long time that you could realistically pin on even a solid majority of people of a certain age. All I hear is a bunch of spoiled white brats needing someone else to wipe their ass (corporate bailouts and virtually bottomless pits of credit) bitching and moaning that their offspring are the logical extension of them, of course, without acknowledging the mess their own lack of maturity created, and which *we* are going to have to pick up the pieces from, *somehow*.

If a person in the latter stages of highschool/college is pretty internet savvy, reads/watches a lot of news, listens intently when their own teachers and other authority figures pretty much chalk it up to "you're fucked basically no matter how hard you work or what you do", sees all the shit that's transpired in the past decade *alone*, and opts for the route of minimal/non-participation... Okay, obviously since some of them are in their 30's now without changing stance a whole lot, you can already rule out any notion that these people are going to be peer-pressured into doing what you want. You can adopt some stance of your own, of moral superiority, and I don't know how one goes about feeling superior for basically getting paid beans to knowingly dig their own grave, willingly lie in it when the task is done, then hand back what little money they made to the same people who employed them before they're buried. But if that works for you, whatever, more power to you. But you're not going to realistically get people who learned every trick in the book through TV and the internet by their teens to jump that particular bandwagon, no matter how pretty a Facebook fanpage you can manage for it.

For all the bitching from you *faggots*, both on the fringes of the internet and in the real world about us, I have yet to hear *anyone* offer a viable solution to what's clearly an emerging social problem with pretty ugly consequences for everyone, or even propose/predict something resembling an endgame.

Admit it, you're every bit as lost as us, and you fucking hate it.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 28, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> A lot went into the military. Of course, back 20+ years ago, being in the military was something to be proud of. To be in the US military was to be a part of the greatest military in the world. Nowadays, the US military seems to be "Let's fight until it gets too tough, then we'll quit!" type of military. So unlike the US military in WWI and WWII...


 
Ty Vulpine never heard of the Vietnam War and the effect it had on the military in the 80s!


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 28, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Ty Vulpine never heard of the Vietnam War and the effect it had on the military in the 80s!



Which is, coincidentally, a decade far of being 20 years ago, which is exactly the era he was talking about. 

Seriously, Vietnam. Our troops were "baby killers" and at the end of the day we just took our balls and went home.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 28, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Ty Vulpine never heard of the Vietnam War and the effect it had on the military in the 80s!



Our military seemed to do just fine in the 80s. Even more so during the start of the collapse of Communism in the "Iron Curtain" (1989).
You forgot about Operation Desert Shield/Desert Storm, almost 20 years ago (Dec 1990 through Feb 1991), when our sense of pride in the military was restored. 
As for Vietnam, Korea, Afganhistan, we seem to have forgotten the old adage "Never get involved in a land war in Asia". (Iraq/Kuwait is more Middle East than Asia)


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 28, 2009)

Ty, the problem is, for all the shit you could talk about the stupidity of this generation, on the whole they _are_ at least a little more well informed and savvy to the tricks of political propagandists and wordsmiths. And even in the many instances where it's not even that as much as irrational cynicism towards authority figures, that doesn't negate what's been the reality for a while now, and that is, you can't essentially ask people to feel pride in something they find inherently wrong and expect them to just go with it. Human emotions don't work like that, and if they did, the military would never, and I mean *never* have been strong enough or successful enough to have anything worth having real pride in when there was real pride to be had.

Fuck man, for a lot of people, some of whom are old enough to remember it firsthand, what's going on now diminishes the significance of the American military's contributions to the defeat of Nazism and the Soviet Union. And a lot of younger people were initially very emotionally supportive of the military, even the ones who knew about Vietnam, because they assumed that was just a fuck up that America had learned its lesson from. And then _this shit_ happens.

It is hard, and I mean *hard* to earn this generation/culture's trust back once it's lost.


----------



## xjrfang (Dec 29, 2009)

I was born in the 90's i consider myself lucky because i got to see most of the "Improvements" that were made in this era, no i may not have had a record player, or an 8 track, but god damn it i had Cassette players and VHS tapes!!

 I got to witness the birth of the everyday internet, and the downfall of my generation. I am now old enough to see the next generation, all spoiled kids with too much access to technology, if it cant be done online, they are clueless how to do it. 

I feel really sorry for kids these days, using sites like facebook for everything, thinking they must always be in contact with their friends, what happened to having some time alone? So what if your out of contact for a while?

Its getting so bad..... Even now the really young generation, born 2000 and later do not even know what a VHS tape is, i never thought this would happen lol.

When did i get so old? and im only 18..


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 29, 2009)

VHS tapes will become as anachronistic as cassette tapes and 8-track tapes are today.  I think I have a High-8 recorder in storage somewhere, too.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 29, 2009)

I remember growing up with a black and white computer/television. Then again, that could just because my family sucks. :V


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 29, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Human emotions don't work like that, and if they did, the military would never, and I mean *never* have been strong enough or successful enough to have anything worth having real pride in when there was real pride to be had.



Really? Then I guess WWII doesn't mean shit. All the ticker-tape celebrations after Japan and Germany surrendered never happened?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2009)

All I can remember is some people in the family had a VCR that needed an external rewinder because the one they had was so old it didn't have a builtin.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 29, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Really? Then I guess WWII doesn't mean shit. All the ticker-tape celebrations after Japan and Germany surrendered never happened?



No, Ty. Overstand this. I am propositioning this now, that human beings, from ever since have *known* in their hearts (in the Egyptian sense of the heart being the same as the mind) what is and what isn't righteous, and, should them be led astray by technological sodomy, that is a hard thing for InI to backbraid (I am not Jesus despite looking much like his fictional Aryan doppelganger) but people them don't preach no violence unless it is in the necessary preservation of God's Earth, God's Kingdom upon Him earth and *one love*. They instinctively know this, seen. It is written into their DNA. It is written into their very skin (and by the way no amount of melanin nor bleach can erase the word of God tattood upon ya flesh so ya best get with it).

In their hearts, they know *these things going on in these times* are fundamentally wrong, and while they lack the confidence or the technology to create a solution... it no make them make nice with the barack obama and the george bush like "ooooooo, i wanna friend ya on the facebook like". it can't do it.

also ur a hater for not replying to my PM you spiteful sodomite


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 29, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> also ur a hater for not replying to my PM you spiteful sodomite



What PM? I never got one from you. 

Edit: I guess it's because you're on my "Ignore List" that the PM didn't send.


----------



## Barak (Dec 29, 2009)

Axelfox said:


> Just a little fun to lighten the mood..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool story bro


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 29, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> What PM? I never got one from you.
> 
> Edit: I guess it's because you're on my "Ignore List" that the PM didn't send.



then how the fuck could you reply to that?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 29, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> You forgot about Operation Desert Shield/Desert Storm, almost 20 years ago (Dec 1990 through Feb 1991), when our sense of pride in the military was restored.
> As for Vietnam, Korea, Afganhistan, we seem to have forgotten the old adage "Never get involved in a land war in Asia". (Iraq/Kuwait is more Middle East than Asia)


You said "20+" years ago, Desert Storm was 19 years ago.  This is where knowing how to do math is important.  20+ years ago, in the decade after the end of the Vietnam war, things wern't so good for the military at all.  Infact the aftermath of the Vietnam war left HUGE worries on the America population as they prepaired for Desert Storm, because everyone feared that it would be just another Vietnam.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 30, 2009)

Ratte said:


> All I can remember is some people in the family had a VCR that needed an external rewinder because the one they had was so old it didn't have a builtin.


*LOL*   Wow, yeah.  I'd forgotten about those.

As for Vietnam & today's military, they have one thing in common: the wars are getting screwed up by politics.  I really don't care whether you support the wars in Vietnam, Afghanistan, Iraq or likely future wars in Pakistan and/or Yemen and/or Somalia.  I really don't care if the Prez at the time is Republican or Democrat.  We should support the troops, finish the mission & bring them home.  This crap about playing with war funding & troop levels or tying one's support for the mission to support on some domestic agenda makes me sick... *especially* since that's exactly what's going on in the US Congress.  

WWI, WWII, Korea and Iraq I had political bickering, sure (lots of it, in fact.)  But at the end of the day, the Congress gave the President what he needed to get the job done.  I don't know if that'll be the case when all is said & done today.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 30, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> then how the fuck could you reply to that?



Reply to what? Your PM? Considering I never got it, how could I reply to it? As for your posts, you figure it out, wise guy


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Dec 30, 2009)

the world is in a slow decline that will never stop. 
Humans are lazy and will take the easiest way out.
An example... 
Me "call in the order"
My younger brother "they don't have an order thing on their site"
Me "call them"
Brother "they don't have a number posted"
Me "look it up in a phone book"
Brother "a what... Oh yeah"
5 min go by and he calls the wrong pizza place. He called the first one listed but it was in the wrong town.  
He gives me the phone an runs off saying "you do it."
I've seen people that can't read an analog clock. 
Humanity will soon plug itself into computers and die off, leaving the few of us with real lives to pick up the pieces.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 30, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Reply to what? Your PM? Considering I never got it, how could I reply to it? As for your posts, you figure it out, wise guy



y'know, all the PM really said was "no hard feelings, by the way a foxtaur beating the shit out of a fuzzy godzilla chargin' it's ah lahzers is pretty awesome to ponder when you're as baked as I am right now".

no wonder you have no fucking friends.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 30, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> y'know, all the PM really said was "no hard feelings, by the way a foxtaur beating the shit out of a fuzzy godzilla chargin' it's ah lahzers is pretty awesome to ponder when you're as baked as I am right now".
> 
> no wonder you have no fucking friends.



Oh how little ye know. Besides, someone that constantly flamebaits me, then turns around and expects me to be all "oh cool, you like that pic that Driprat made?", can kiss my big fucking ass.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 30, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Oh how little ye know. Besides, someone that constantly flamebaits me, then turns around and expects me to be all "oh cool, you like that pic that Driprat made?", can kiss my big fucking ass.



no Ty, it doesn't really matter how many "friends" you have if they're just on the internet, and even irl, "friends" don't stay "friends" long when they're just "friends". your lack of maturity and overall vibe of sketchbaggery is going to fuck your ass *big ass* over, sooner or later. i've been watching guys like you come and go my whole life, and it almost always ends the same way.

edit: I IRL lol'd @ "can kiss my big fucking ass. ". Not my black ass, white ass, furry ass, sexy ass, hard ass or virgin ass. just big ass.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 30, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> no Ty, it doesn't really matter how many "friends" you have if they're just on the internet, and even irl, "friends" don't stay "friends" long when they're just "friends". your lack of maturity and overall vibe of sketchbaggery is going to fuck your ass *big ass* over, sooner or later. i've been watching guys like you come and go my whole life, and it almost always ends the same way.
> 
> edit: I IRL lol'd @ "can kiss my big fucking ass. ". Not my black ass, white ass, furry ass, sexy ass, hard ass or virgin ass. just big ass.



Then why do you continue to give a shit, since you keep replying and posting? If you didn't, you'd obviously quit the flamebaiting permanently, and for once in your life, go find something fucking useful to do with your fucking time.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 30, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Then why do you continue to give a shit, since you keep replying and posting? If you didn't, you'd obviously quit the flamebaiting permanently, and for once in your life, go find something fucking useful to do with your fucking time.



But I'm not flamebaiting right now. That's what you don't understand, apparently.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 30, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> But I'm not flamebaiting right now. That's what you don't understand, apparently.



O rly? The "no wonder you have no fucking friends" bit, the "your lack of maturity and overall vibe of sketchbaggery is going to fuck your ass big ass over, sooner or later." isn't insulting and flamebaiting, etc etc etc. That's all you do is flamebait, and get infractions for it, and then turn around and do it all over again. I'd think the warnings you get, and yes, I know you get them, (which would eventually result in a ban, I might add) would knock some sense into you and make you realize that IT AIN'T WORTH IT. Or so I'd think...


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 30, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> stuff about stuff



Actually, if *you* knew better, you'd take observations about how you block people that argue with you while you have no real friends, and give off a pretty sketchy/creepy vibe at times as more than just insults. Besides, why should it even insult you if it's entirely without merit? Why should you even feel that way?

I actually think you _might_ not be beyond help. That, and that alone is why I bother.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 30, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Actually, if *you* knew better, you'd take observations about how you block people that argue with you while you have no real friends, and give off a pretty sketchy/creepy vibe at times as more than just insults. Besides, why should it even insult you if it's entirely without merit? Why should you even feel that way?
> 
> I actually think you _might_ not be beyond help. That, and that alone is why I bother.



Zzzzzzzzzzzzz

Honestly, if I even wanted your "help" (I'd have to get a lobotomy first!), I'd have asked long ago. I didn't, so can you get that through your head?


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 30, 2009)

OP, I'd drop the afe about nine years.
Some of it applies to the 21 and older crowd.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 30, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Honestly, if I even wanted your "help" (I'd have to get a lobotomy first!), I'd have asked long ago. I didn't, so can you get that through your head?



You don't have to ask  Just keep exercising your right to say what you want while I exercise mine to make observations.

Oh btw I have it on _pretty_ (not the best, but pretty) good authority that just about every time we have an exchange and I get an infraction, you get one too. Just sayin'.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 30, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> You don't have to ask  Just keep exercising your right to say what you want while I exercise mine to make observations.
> 
> Oh btw I have it on _pretty_ (not the best, but pretty) good authority that just about every time we have an exchange and I get an infraction, you get one too. Just sayin'.



Sorry, but no. I don't.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe it's just me, but doesn't it seem a bit wrong that Ty is buddy buddy with a certain Mod that will tell him what infractions other people are getting?  I mean, doesn't that show a certain level of "sketchbaggery", as WB would put it?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 30, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Maybe it's just me, but doesn't it seem a bit wrong that Ty is buddy buddy with a certain Mod that will tell him what infractions other people are getting?  I mean, doesn't that show a certain level of "sketchbaggery", as WB would put it?



S/he doesn't tell me EVERY infraction s/he gives out. After all, that isn't my business.


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 30, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> S/he doesn't tell me EVERY infraction s/he gives out. After all, that isn't my business.



Yeah, technically we're not supposed to talk about this sort of stuff.

But why do you care about other people's infractions? Can't you just _not_ bite the bait every time? Especially when it's mutual baiting in many cases?

I'm just speaking in general, not specifically to anyone, but when the situation involves incessant hypersensitivity, it's not just a matter of "giving those jerks what they deserve", but also getting along with the community. Not everyone's buddies, but they can agree to disagree.

Aaanyway... try to keep it on topic.
:3


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 30, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Maybe it's just me, but doesn't it seem a bit wrong that Ty is buddy buddy with a certain Mod that will tell him what infractions other people are getting?  I mean, doesn't that show a certain level of "sketchbaggery", as WB would put it?



Hm, responsibility. I've taken a localism from mine own shire and, in my travels, introduced it to the natives. Woe unto them, and me, should its meaning be lost. I'll have to get to that.


----------



## zutar wolf (Jun 7, 2010)

lol good!! to the org. topic of this thred! "if u r 30 or older"


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 7, 2010)

zutar wolf said:


> lol good!!


Necro... :/


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh hey, this is one of AxelFox's threads


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2010)

Wait... You can't This posts that were made before the feature was implemented?!


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Wait... You can't This posts that were made before the feature was implemented?!


I can


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I can


It's only giving me the option for the recent posts in this thread...


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It's only giving me the option for the recent posts in this thread...


Really? Cuz I can 'this' posts just fine


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Really? Cuz I can 'this' posts just fine


Like the OP? Prove it.


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Like the OP? Prove it.


Oh hey, you can't


----------

